# Weight and Feeding



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Juice is now 12 weeks old and weighs 9.1kg (20lbs). 

He is on a dry food diet however we have found that he seems to be very fussy and doesn't eat anywhere near his recommended daily allowance. However if we put down raw chicken or beef for him he would wolf it down within seconds but our vet has said dry kibble only.

He seems happy in himself and looks healthy.

Does his weight seem about right? Also what do people do with regards to fussy eating.


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't have our Duke yet and I'm not sure about proper weight at this age but I've done some reading on raw vs kibble. I've also spoken to a few different vets, only the holistic vet I spoke to recommended a raw diet, and if pup couldn't handle it then a home cooked diet, as kibble is dry and really processed it takes much longer to digest and if it contains just one Ingredient your dog doesn't like, it can be tricky to figure out which one it is. 

There are many people who swear by a kibble diet and just as many who swear by a raw diet. However, mixing the two can cause digestion issues for your pup as it's two different processes.

It is not surprising that your vet only recommends a dry kibble diet. Don't be shy to get a other opinion, or find a holistic/homeopathic vet to get some advice. I also encourage you to check out the Facebook page Vizslas, Raw and Natural. It was recommended to me by members on here and has been very helpful!


----------



## EuroVizion (Jun 8, 2014)

Kirky,
My Ivy weighed in at 8.5 kg when I took her to the Vet at 13 weeks and she got a clean bill of health. I still think she is showing too many ribs, and took RBD's advice (on other threads) and have increased her food intake from the guidelines on the bag.

I think Ivy is thin based on the amount of exercise she gets...early morning and evening walks, a few hours of free time in a large yard every afternoon, and a good hour of structured play/fetch to do some bonding when I come home from work. I've been more concerned with her socialization and good discipline than her weight at this stage, since her eyes, teeth, coat, and poop all seem to be just great. 

Coffman's book, and many others on this forum, will tell you that you are in a special developmental period where you need to expose your V to as much stimuli as possible (under your control and guidance) to prevent a nervy, aggressive, or anxious adult. I am proud of how my dog behaves in public and at home. Yes, she wants something in her mouth most of the time...that's what soft-mouthed (and teething) breeds are prone to. Yes, sometimes she wants to run around the yard for a minute or two after a walk where I've asked her to stay by my side and not pull the leash...I think that's a normal thing for a high energy breed.

I guess what I am saying is not to be too worried about the statistics and look at your dog as a whole package. Mine will be my companion for a long time, and like you, I probably want to make sure she gets off to a great start. Ivy's parents were Hungarian champions that came within 1cm each of maxing the breed standards. I'm sure she will fill out soon enough, because she is certainly growing UP and her musculature seems fine. 

Your concern for your dog, and involvement in this forum, shows that you are already a "good parent." I would think that raw and kibble vary enough in temperature, taste, and consistency that your dog may certainly react differently to the change/mixture. Feed it a good diet and don't worry. I have yet to find Vet-approved guidelines for weight for puppies so small...and there are many other indications your dog will show you to establish if you are doing the right thing for Juice.

Juice already found a caring owner. Keep calm and carry on. We'll both get our pups to show less ribs and be happy, healthy dogs by adulthood!


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Trevi eats kibble, and he LOVES it. Trevi has no problems with it. If you are going to feed Juice kibble, try softening it with hot water.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was the runt of the litter and the young vet in our office always thought that she was too thin-She is a Vizsla and a puppy at that. We had a lot of digestive upset and could not give peanut butter, yogurt bananas, carrots, oatmeal, or cheese, basically anything human. I am now thinking that anything processed or having a lot of wheat is continuing to cause problems. A lot of store bought dog treats are probably her culprit for messy stools. We use Oven Baked kibble which is dry and baked and made with real chicken and a bunch of other vitamins and veggies and fruits. It is a high quality kibble and we feed it with white rice. She does well on it. We started with puppy kibble and then switched to adult at about 11 months old. Her weight is good and she seems stabilized in terms of her food intake and stools.


----------



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Duke14 said:


> I don't have our Duke yet and I'm not sure about proper weight at this age but I've done some reading on raw vs kibble. I've also spoken to a few different vets, only the holistic vet I spoke to recommended a raw diet, and if pup couldn't handle it then a home cooked diet, as kibble is dry and really processed it takes much longer to digest and if it contains just one Ingredient your dog doesn't like, it can be tricky to figure out which one it is.
> 
> There are many people who swear by a kibble diet and just as many who swear by a raw diet. However, mixing the two can cause digestion issues for your pup as it's two different processes.
> 
> It is not surprising that your vet only recommends a dry kibble diet. Don't be shy to get a other opinion, or find a holistic/homeopathic vet to get some advice. I also encourage you to check out the Facebook page Vizslas, Raw and Natural. It was recommended to me by members on here and has been very helpful!


Thanks, is the Facebook page called Vizsla's raw and natural? I've found a Vizsla page and also a few raw and natural pages but not one the is for both.


----------



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

MCD said:


> Dharma was the runt of the litter and the young vet in our office always thought that she was too thin-She is a Vizsla and a puppy at that. We had a lot of digestive upset and could not give peanut butter, yogurt bananas, carrots, oatmeal, or cheese, basically anything human. I am now thinking that anything processed or having a lot of wheat is continuing to cause problems. A lot of store bought dog treats are probably her culprit for messy stools. We use Oven Baked kibble which is dry and baked and made with real chicken and a bunch of other vitamins and veggies and fruits. It is a high quality kibble and we feed it with white rice. She does well on it. We started with puppy kibble and then switched to adult at about 11 months old. Her weight is good and she seems stabilized in terms of her food intake and stools.


Juice definitely has messy stools. I can't even pick most of them up. I'm having to tear up my grass to get rid of it but it's not watery at all. I think we are going to try switching kibble and see how he gets on, although my husband really wants him on raw only diet. His breeders use to feed him whole chicken carcasses (obviously not cooked).


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

I think we are going to try switching kibble and see how he gets on, although my husband really wants him on raw only diet. His breeders use to feed him whole chicken carcasses (obviously not cooked).
[/quote]

Kirky2,

Raw food diets are healthy for your dog, but maybe not for you. I read somewhere that if you feed your dog raw food diets and then have your dog lick your hand, you could potentially get sick from that.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

kirky2 said:


> Thanks, is the Facebook page called Vizsla's raw and natural? I've found a Vizsla page and also a few raw and natural pages but not one the is for both.


Vizslas, Raw and Natural. Here's a link https://www.facebook.com/groups/277508778962425/

If you're profile isn't covered with pics of your vizsla, you might want to send a pm to the admin, Christina Diron, to make sure you get approved.


----------

